# Weird algae



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I had a battle with fuzzy algae, beat it. Then GDA on glass, beat it. 

Now I have this weird one that looks like green, tangled fishing line. CO2 not helping, dosing with glut not helping, ei not helping, amano won't eat it. 

Tank is only six gallon so sae won't work. Have been removing with a tooth brush daily but it doesnt all come out. 

Plan to increase circulation, hope it works. 

I can post a pic if the description isn't enough, but it looks EXACTLY like tangle green 10 lb test mono lol


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like hair algae. Here is site with some good info on the algae types and what controls will likely work. I've had the brown stuff and the green spot, but not hair, for which I am very thankful, but who knows what the future holds ?

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm#hair


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I think hair was what I was calling "fuzzy". This might be thread then? It gets really long 30 cm would be an understatement I think if I wast pulling it out. I should say that it does get knocked back a bit after water changes. 

Maybe my fert dosing is off?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Could be so. And to think I was actually complaining last night that I have virtually no algae in my tanks. A smidge of the brown stuff in the uplift tubes is about it. Meaning I have to feed my many algae eating creatures algae tabs or such instead. My tanks are in a south window and I was SURE I would have horrible algae problems with the sun coming in, but so far, not the case.Maybe later in the summer it will be, but perhaps I should be content with things as they are for now instead of wishing for things I might not really want .

A lot of the articles I've read suggest that if you have enough healthy plants, they will tend to outcompete algae for nutrients, and thus the algae won't flourish so much. They also say it's normal to have it in a planted tank and it can't be got rid of entirely. No question that some kinds are much harder to get rid of than others and that not all algae eating creatures will eat all kinds of algae ! I think it is an ongoing battle to keep a balance between too much and too little of the various nutrients required and I have no doubt I will get the algae problem I thought I would at some point. Just hope it's not too much when it happens.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's a great site that describes all the algae with cause, cure & pics

http://www.guitarfish.org/algae

Good luck!


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! I will try to post a pic later when the lights come on, in all my searches I still haven't seen a pic that looks like this stuff. Fun fun lol


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I have the same thing. Does it seem to appear in low-flow areas? Once in a while I see it and remove it manually. Comes off easy enough.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Here are a few pics


__
http://instagr.am/p/LpymH3mq_W%2F%5B/

Kooka, yes its in low flow areas, this tank has really low current, I have a really tiny 30 gph pump that I hope to put in today. I hope it helps!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

hair algae... hate it.. get some amanos or SAEs and theyll be happy. mollies and some barbs eat it as well. but find your source of the problem first, most likely unbalance. water changes help too - had like 2 strands in a nano tank, changed 50% water, they were gone.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like the consensus is hair algae, I wish we used latin for these! I thought I already beat that stuff!

Well, I will test the iron levels, increase flow and do a few days of h2o2 dosing. 

Will let you know if it dies a horrible death.


----------

